# Festo of 2000E (Query)



## tabiano1 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello
I wonder if one of you can help me, I have Festo of 2000E 1800w model No.18337 ( no longer made but still quite recent) and I want to fix it underneath a new table which I am building but I do not see how it can be attached as there are no holes for me to use, have any of you done this with this machine ? if you have I would appreciate your help in guiding me on how it can be attached.
Thank you
Peter


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome Peter. I'm not familiar with that router but with all others you remove the plastic base plate and use those holes to mount it. You can use the base plate as a template for drilling the holes if needed but that is over simplifying the process a bit. You may need longer screws to mount it to a plate.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Do you mean Festool? It looks like it might take a baseplate, which means there are some threaded holes under the base. If that's the case, you will be able to mount it under a plain mounting plate. You will have to find the correct length and size of bolt, and drill a flat bottom, oversized hole for each screw, wider than the head of the screw. Then drill a smaller hole in that (like a countersink, but not tapered) centered hole a little larger than the bolt to allow for any small error in your mounting hole, vs the threaded holes in the base. Don't know how you set depth with that router, however. You'd have to lock it in position and I don't know how you'd make fine adjustments in case you drill a bit off. I think it is called a flange hole, as in this picture.

Triton has a spring you remove and a built in lift with crank that fits into the end of a threaded rod to run it up and down. Just my thoughts on this.


----------



## tabiano1 (Mar 29, 2015)

thanks for your replies.

In order to clarify what the problem is i have attached some photos of the router so you see more clearly the problem i am having. 

Can see from these photos a way that i can fix the router to the underside of a table?
Thanks
Peter


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Remove the screws that hold the black plastic on. Those are the holes you use to mount the router. Alternatively, you could use this plate which clamps to your router but it is pricey. Veritas® Router Table Insert Plate - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Quoted from another web site...

"Festool OF-2000 is naturally born as table mounted router. It does not require any special hardware. It required only 2 or 3 M6x30 screws.

OF-2000 routers have three M6 holes on the cast sole. Just remove plastic sole."

Maybe the Festool guys can chime in...but it looks like any other router...remove the plastic base and match screw holes to mounting location. Will need to drill holes in table and find the appropriate screws.


----------

